# Short Piano Piece



## zinc701 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello,

Here it is on YouTube:






I composed it last summer.

Any comments or suggestions for improvement are welcome.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

May I complimenting you on the presentation?

No comments on the music, will listen to it again.


----------



## zinc701 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, the piece was composed on MuseScore, which lets you export directly to YouTube. All the fancy piano graphics is part of that. I kind of like it.


----------

